# DMing Advice (Links fixed July 20, 2008!)



## Mark

*GMing Advice (Add New Thread Links in Posts, Please!)*

Browse *All Threads* or just threads on ...
*META (Includes DM/Player Problems)*,
*Creating (Includes Home Brewing)*, or
*Running the Game (Includes Creatures/NPCs/Villains and Tactics)*

All EN World Threads on *DMing Advice*

(Please don't bump the old threads unless you actually contribute to them.)


Opinions: What makes a good adventure?

Are CRs redundant?

How do I get more roleplaying out of my Players?

I need more planes!!!

Combat Reports on the Best 3rd Lvl Spells

D&D Races: Evolution in Action...

Did I make a bad DM decision?

Invention rules

Orcs in d&d vs LOTR

DMs: What emotions do you stir up?

Your character does WHAT?!!!

Campaign ideas. Big or Little?

PHB gods

[Creatures] Dark Crystal and D&D

[quasi-OT] Bronze/Iron Age info?

DnD and epic high fantasy

Best Gaming room and Game table setups!

Questions. Need some help populating my dungeon

How do you guys introduce material from the class books?

How do you deal with Roleplaying XP?

Wizards, Sorcerors, and Mages Oh MY! (Wizard names)

Never Deal with a Dragon

What dragon is a realistic challenge?

Counterspelling. How often do you use it in your campaign?

Poll (sort of): Playing in character vs not

Everything I Ever Learned About DMing I Learned From Comic Books

Advice needed: Mystery adventures

[Poll] Which Classes does your Group play?

stupidity and monte haul gaming

Floor Plans

[Poll] What unusual PC races has your group played ?

Groups who want old school dungeon crawls. Good or Bad?

Low level parties and dungeon encounters

Availability of Mithril

RPG Mood Music

What has most influenced your conception of fantasy?

The best class for new players?

Campaign Expectations.

Layouts of old sailing ships

Duo-DMing

A Question on old myths

The Bible--Wars, Culture, Faith, and Inspiration

The Sub-Continent and Culture of India

Winging It!

Why don't spawning undead take over the world?

Player challenges

Whats the best way to end a campain?

What do you want in your Wizard's Tower?

How do you get the players involved in the story?

It finally happened... (problem player)

To kill or not to kill (the party.) That is the question!

Wondering the opinion of the board on this matter.... (Casting Defensively)

How Sword Making works...

Chariots....whose used them and what do you think?

Smugglers with Bags of Holding

Campaign websites, share your ideas

Grabbing Your Players' Attenion and Keeping It- How to do it?

[DMing style] Semi-freeform??

How do i make life more interesting for the Sorcerer?

Comedy in D&D, good or bad?

(player problem)What do YOU do...

Critical Hits

Open Ended Choices for Players

FF Tactics DnD Campaign Setting 

Best way to start for new players/DM?

Poll: Most popular ranged weapons in your game

Easy DMs Anonymous

What levels do you most enjoy playing?

Do you think they'd take him serious?

Undead recommendation

Symptoms of Lycanthropy?

How to hide a spellbook

What makes the best Ranged Attacker?

when a player does not make it...

Campaign flavor

Biggest baddest WHAT in the land?

[POLL]What's your favorite monster?

Is this DM bs or is it not?

Is it Dungeon Master or Game Master?

How MYTHIC are your bad guys?

Least Belivable aspect of D&D?

How do you make your villians scary?

[POLL]Random ENcounters

Deitieless Religions?

What do you call that bit where the priests live?

[BADD] A clinic for DMing Dragons- long

[OT] Standard Pronunciation Characters Font Needed

{Dungeoncraft] Campaign Question/Ideas

What are your party's combat tactics?

What spells would you use the Persistent Spell Feat on?

Setting Idea: Water Planet

What do YOU do with sorcerors?

Character Death from DM perspective

Druids, 'Keepin it Real'

Homebrewers, where do you borrow from?

How do I go about writing down my campaign info?

[ot] Kobold Tactics from Hell

Role playing and social skills

The Ranger as... Urban Thug?

What would you like to see more in an adventure?

Good tactics to employ?

Player abusing the rules? [long]

Eco-Terrorists

DMs: How Do You Handle Your City Streets?

What to do when the character's ability scores exceeds the limit?

Party Names

own race as favored enemy = evil?

what to do about scrying?

Timetravel for characters...

Anyone's campaign NOT focused on fighting the forces of evil?

One player adventure opinion needed

Cures for Vampirism: Help!

I didnt let a PC die

Ultimate 10th level Wizard?

Uber-nasty kobold tactics?

Do you believe in Luck?

[Poll] Bad PC ideas

DM out of line? y/n why

[ot rant] a player who annoys me to the point of psychotic thoughts

Evil with morals?

CLERICS, how do your players play them ?

PALADINS, how do your players play them ?

Interesting dilema with alignment

Epic Battles

battle tactics

The Great Unholy Sword Debate

Do you have evil PCs in your campaign(s)?

Need to spice up a campaign

Do you like playing in towns?

DM Monster Battle Decisions

DMs -- Don't you love it when a plan comes together!?

Giant defense 02-20-02

PC Death = Campaign Death?

Hey its a new poll! Do you allow monks in your campaign?

DMPCs, anyone?

Campaign Websites???

Playing two characters

Which class doesn't fit into YOUR fantasy campaign?

Seeking More Good D&D Music

Which PHB race doesn't fit into YOUR fantasy campaign?

What To Do With Silly, Power-Mongering Players

Do you allow druids in your campaign?

Can good characters let evil characters die?

Do you allow the detect (alignment) spells in your campaign?

What Ability Score Generation Method do you use?

River travel.

Name this pair of Axes!

How to I scare my group?

Green Dragon Going to War VS 15th level Party: Advice?

"Different" Magic Items

Psionics?

"Themed" campaigns

Is this good or bad? 1st level party ALREADY has a stronghold...

SUNRODS - Hot Or Not??

Inexperienced DM vs. MIN/MAX druid

Is it harder to go from DM to character?

negative consequences - need advice

Speaking of firearms, does anyone use them in their game?

[POLL]Do you, as DM, fudge die rolls?

story or world campaigns

[POLL]Do you allow evil chars?

(OT) Castle Plans

Campaign Setting Pros & Cons

[D&D] Guns and Ammo

Tracking Campaign Activity

Summoned Monsters Galore

Is this going overboard? (Magic per level)

Do armies in your campaign go around raping, pillaging, and plundering?

How many players/characters in your campaign

(DMs) How do you handle overland movement in your campaigns?

The most terrifying place to have a battle

What makes a paladin fall?

Challenge me - Mood Music

Garments for a young nobleman?

A different model of adventure writing?

Mundane magic item that became a lifesaver.

How big is your campaign world? How many people? What type of terrain?

Anti Scry Ideas needed...

Body Modification (specifically implants) in fantasy gaming

A combined fantasy and modern setting?

Help me develop a quest to stop a serial killer!

HELP - Kingdom Building

[POLL]How often does your gaming group meet?

How does a rogue fight the Undead?

Castles

Deck of Many Things... ever try to sell one?

Worshipping an ideal

Odd Peeves (player problems)

I killed my entire group

What's the EL when no combat is involved?

The Whole Party May Perish!!

High level 3e magic item purchasing... when does enough become too much?

DM/GMs- Most memorable Villians/Anagontists you've created

Buying and Selling of Gems & Jewelry

Paladin without a Code of Conduct

Ideas for adventuring in a temple of Good?

Calender Makers for D&D Worlds

Please help. Best spell selection for sorc arcan trickster?

Where to find puzzles for dungeons?

Problem with Cry baby player

Learning to do DM type things

Rules Lawyers, how do you deal with them?

Decorating help for evil Necromancer

Neutrality Bites

How to get long battles?

Plate Armor - It isn't really that heavy!

How to break old school Monty Haul players?

How do you fit monks into Occidental campaigns?

City based adventure setting?

Why no life extending magic???

Do you let players buy Magic items?

Am I the only one who is depressed by other campaign websites?

I could use some advice (DM Problem)

Psionics Attacks

Empires, Trade, and Gold!

Enchanted Castles!

Help with ideas for a curse?

Q:What kind of cardstock good for counters?

D&D and Drugs 

What's your favorite scam?

Tough Puzzle/Combat Situation for the Party

What Should a Large City Have?

PCs lack of respect for the 'caste' system of your typical fantasy society

Prestige Classes and Worldbuilding

BADD- evaluate my dragon DM'ing? (KotSQ, Glacier Season module SPOILERS)

[BADD] How would a Dragon MOVE its hoard?

Big monster vs. Building: Need some help here. (KotSQ SPOILERS)

players making useless characters

Carrying weapons

My PCs lack charisma...

Magical wood

Fan Site Legalities

The Oddest Thing You've Done As A DM When Running A Game

Paladin Codes of Conduct Samples Please

Wizard or Sorcerer Spells as an Extension of Personality

[POLL]Players reading DM-only material

I'm working on a dungeon GoD, but I got some questions

Limitations of Teleport

2 simple questions (running)

[POLL]Taking and giving damage...

Brain dead, need Campaign Idea

Mythic Greece campaign setting

Identifying Magic Items

encounter in a city

Allow an evil cleric and other evil characters??

Giving character magic items

Kill All the Hostages! (We'll bring them back...)

Dealing with raising the dead

How do you portray evil Humanoids?

I just made a mistake – giving away powerful items

Are Prestige Classes Really Necessary?

Adventuring group lineup - Feedback please!!

Problem: want PCs to train, no money

Broken Paladin's Code Help

Help DnD 12 year old DM

[Advice Needed] Speeding Up Battle

Under vs. Over estimating Party Power...

Tailoring treasure to the party

Age penalties for PCs... ever make an aged character?

[POL]who always take charge in your group?

Where to go to get Oriential Names...

Level Spread in Your Party?

Do you base your fantasy names on real-world language?

What if Raise Dead/Ressurection was an evil spell...

Any dms running games online?

Is Animating Dead Evil?

DM anger managment tricks, got any?

Maps

So what do you do with a paladin that...

What's Your Biggest Failing as a DM

If I eliminated the cleric class...

What are your strengths as a DM?

Bad DM stories

What are the advantages of a high Con for mage?

Message board game

Monte Haul Campaigns

player who rants about everything!

A valuable GMing lesson I learned last night

New Campaign Started...check out the PC's

I'd like some Opinions please (DM problem)

Search skill useful for a rogue?

Characters with NPC classes...

Allignment Problems in my Campaign: Chaotic Neutral or just Annoying...

Over Crowded Party

Need help with EPS (Extreme Player Stupidity)

D&D Session Without Combat

Players playing 2 or more characters

What would you change about your gaming group?

[POLL]Your favourite 'real world' Pantheons/Mythologies

[OT, Wierdness] Name/Title Generator

1 charisma

Converting old players to 3E

describing HP

WHY!! why do they toss my miniatures around?

(5KD) Help! First session and I'm unprepared!

[POLL]Best race overall for a fighter

Detect Evil question

[POLL]DMs: how do you integrate familiars into the game?

Real world myths and legends: Who's Epic Level?

Point buy vs. rolling

What is the most interesting way you have used a monster?

My players seem unable to kill my bad guy...

How much gold can a backpack carry before tearing or to heavy to carry?

Narrow-minded hypocrite (Player problem)

[POLL]What is considered ok for paladins in your game?

How to make Players trust you(The DM/GM)?

[POLL]How do you envision bards?

Why should it matter what order you gain your abilities in?

Rod of Wonder: Suggestions for additional effects

Giving the PC's a country

[POLL] Game Night is canceled, What do you do?

Nobody takes charge...what to do?

DM needs advice (player death eminent)

Effects of Death

Need dark, gothic-feel music

[OT] Medieval Special Ops

D&D Kills Group Cooperation?

NPC levels...

How to tell when you have an ungrateful crybaby as a PC!

Theocracy vs. Magocracy: who would win?

[GM's] How much should you play?

Best multiclass for a rogue?

Need magical travel suggestions

Specific Paladin Question

How do you differentiate Gnomes from Dwarves and Halflings?

Critical Miss Chart

[POLL]DMs - premade or homemade modules?

Where do you draw the line for ECLs?

I need some help locking the tower

Children of the Wild Shape

[POLL]What Color are Kobold Eggs

Discovering messages/notes/etc.

More for Perform

Golems as Characters?

Sense Motive DC's in combat

Campaign Websites ... Ideas?

Great class combos?

Can DnD ever approximate the heroic literature?

Do undead heal naturally?

Where does arcane magic come from?

Should the DM foster Party Conflict?

How do you handle Dead Players Equipment

what ring to forge?

What spells exist for nations to use?

Needed: Villain manerism/idiom/quote

Question about Wizards spells

[POLL]DMs: Do you alter gaming material before using it?

Tips on DM'ng high level campaigns

Moral quandry (Alignment question of a sort)

What Spells does your wizard memorize?

Sorcerer Spell selection

Cool Encounter Areas

The heavy burden of money

The Well-Tempered Plot Device

Need a name for BIG monsters

Pitched battle of armies

PAGING ALL MERCHANTS! How do you protect your wares?

when the DM is in fact wrong

[POLL]Biblical-era Middle-East setting

PAGING ALL SLAVERS! How much do you sell your slaves for?

Need help getting riddles for a riddle contest

[Rant] My DM is crazy

Monsters and Humanoid Races!

When did the archetype of wizards wanting to become god come about?

Help ! How can I challenge the Druid ?...

Adventure font???

Young NPCs and NPC Class/PC Class levels

Please make my Druid interesting

My PC transcends the bounds of "class" - Help!

[POLL]Is character alignment essential to the D&D experience?

Do you use material spell components?

Centaur Paladin and Special Mount

Could a party of Clerics survive?

[POLL]Dungeon Master or Dragon Master?

"And for an extra twenty thousand, we'll make sure he *stays* dead."

[POLL]Which is better, Enchanter or a Telepath?

How to get players more involved in the game

Demon dying to fast

How to describe combat with large size discrepancy?

Building cost?

Traps (Esp. Ancient Traps)

How to Twist Plots

Characters with attribute penalties

Monsters, Women, Glory, and Gold!

How many Divinations is too many?

Question for Veteran DMs (Longest Campaign)

What's Your Monster Palette?

Dm Suicide!!!

Legendary Animals?

Problem Player

Humour in a DnD campaign

Compelling Encounters!

Question - How to run a psionics campaign ...

Name days?

Mythic Hybridity in Fantasy

3 Sure-Fire Ways to Run A Successful Horror Adventure!

The SHARK OGRE

The SHARK ORC

(OT) I need fonts!

Music to "role" by

The SHARK HOBGOBLIN

Playing with No DM - is Collaborative play viable?

DM on a Budget Wants to Spice Up His Game

GM tool: Moon Phase

(Greek/demi-human)Gods in Deities&Demi-gods

What do your heroes do when they're not adventuring?

Colors of Magic

Note passing

What PC/NPC races have you created or modified?

Half of Party Captured, what's a DM to do?

City-States and their towns/villages

Looking for advice on a setting

How infrequently is too infrequently?

Any tips for improving low CR monsters against high-level PC's

Fiendish nomenclature question, and 3eMM rant...

Any cool Greek sayings/battle cries?

I'm hearing rumblings...(disgruntled players)

To Multi-Class or not to Multi-Class

Found a solution to torturing PCs

A kingdon without magic can survive in a war against a magical one?

[HELP] Flex your DM muscle and help me out.

Any advice for the newly evil?

[POLL]Laptops at the gaming table

Greeks? Egyptians?

Worship and D&DG

Need Ideas for Tomorrow's Game

Uncommon familiars

[POLL]What type of Pantheons do you use?

7th lvl Party vs. Beholder

Creative curses

Help make my DM see the light...

Advice for a DM

First thing out of an "Awakened" mouth...

What do people buy with thier gold?

Blasted ROLE-PLAYERS!!!

How much does a Kobold weigh?

Creating A Homebrew Setting

Ever have party members start fighting each other while fighting enemies?

DnD Background Music Revisited - OA Edition

Stupid characters...

Help with Monk tactics.

Did I overreact?

[POLL]Favorite Battling strategy

Alignment used as crutch...

Army size?

D20 Mass Combat

Viking swords and durability

[OT?] Giant ant colony conquers Europe!

Your Favorite 5th Level Acane Spell???

[POLL]On average, what level is your PC when the campaign ends and you roll up a new PC?

Mmmmm Kobolds

Three feet of hewn stone, who can break it?

Idea For A Villiage/Town. Is it evil?

[POLL]How do you use Adepts in your game?

What's a Dm to do...

Babylonian/Judeo-Christian Mythology

Troublesome Players?

Hi...oh, I forgot, a question about Amnesia

Why would a "modern" fantasy world with firearms still have swords and plate mail?

Traits and Disadvanrages

HELP! DM/Player Issues

Are Rogues Useless?

A CON of 5!

Same class party

campaign design help needed

How much tweaking do you do in your world?

(advice) how should a newbie DM start DMing?

Advice needed on DM-player conflict (long)

-------------- through 04-25-2002 -------------------------------

--------Added but not yet sorted---------

Human only campaigns - good? bad? tips? ideas?

Character Trees? 

[Gloating] This is what happens to unprepared characters.

Need answer to riddle for my session

A world without gods, where clerics worship demon princes (armies of the abyss)

How can nations afford armies?

Sometimes DMing is a lonely job...

The tale of a Rat Bastard DM

New Riddle

Need help naming an Organization in my campaign 

Tactile Role-Playing

(DMs) How Much Do You Hype Up Your Game?

Changing Scenes?

Am I being too tough on my players?

I'd like some suggestion for divine gifts.

Providing Dragons With Classes? 

What makes a good elite undead man-at-arms?

(LONG!!) Some Player's are Complete @$$'s!!! 

Unbalanced Groups... reports please...

The players start a religion idea (comments sought) 

Check out this pantheon idea...

Some ideas for deific-level adventure... 

need help with namings within this organisation ... please?

10thousands of names, 100shops (with each 50 weapons) and 100 taverns

Better Name for Elven Concentration Camp

Help please! Knighthood ceremonies/certificates... 

Help Me, Teach Newly Recruited Girl Gamer Learn DnD

Fate and the Player (my players should not read)

Marsh of Roses 

CLericless PArties

Populating Taverns and Parties...

[Advice] Putting more options in my games

Undersea Adventures

All you Latin freax! Help me with a phrase! 

Deity question

Status Quo vs. Designed Encounters

What do you consider the quintessential knight in shinning armor?

Party Leader(s)?

The King's Rangers! (Reprised) 

How to keep players motivated (or, "change that smelly old carrot once in a while") 

How do i get my players roleplaying? 

magic outlawed in region

Laws

Tomb raiding & grave robbing?

Fantasy Sciences

Look out, DM Venting

Prehistoric Adventures?

[revival] How to describe combat with large size differences? 

Goblin Suicide Bombers?

Commoners as Adventurers: Possible?

[OT] did i overreact? 

D&D's about fun right?

Advice needed: Poor DM decision, and something of a eulogy for a beloved character.

Fantasy Music

Help me focus my starting campaign.

Standard Characters and Power Levels in The D&D Campaign

Barbarians of The Dark Forests 

[OA] Setting Based on India - Resources?

Chinese Setting and History (not just for Oriental Adventures)

Animal Characters 

Barbarian Justice

Favoured classes - nature or nurture?

Agricultural Magic in the Dragon Earth Roman Empire

mapping

? for the History Buffs: Roman Arms & Armor

Homebrew vs. Premade Campaign Worlds

killed a character tonight, and i feel sort of bad...

DM'ing Style

DM Blunder - Spoiler Warning for Dungeon Mag #91

My D&D Group needs a really good encounter

Sources of Experience other than combat

Need Some Corrupting Ideas to Tempt my players

PC Morals: Outhouses, Drug dealers, and misguided dwarves

----End added but not yet sorted-----------


When players don't show up to the session

Ever had that one player who's just on a different wavelength?

How do I encourage roleplaying without being a jerk?

Novice DM, looking for advice

How Do You Run a Good Campaign?

What info would you want in a New DM only book??

First time DMing

New DM needs help.

Advice on DMing a huge party

Campaign World Advice

Advice for a virgin DM?

Do You Consider Yourself A Good DM -- If Yes, Why?

DM Advice on dealing with PCs buying/selling magic items

Critter Bits and Magic Recipes!

New DM needs Control and Guidance Advice

How to improve at DMing?

Speeding up play in dungeons

EN World DM Clinic!

Maps and Other Campaign Resources

What's in your DM binder?

Do you survey your players?

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

Using Non-Monster Manual Monsters

Advice: How to handle a party of mixed levels?

Tracking Damage in Large Combats

List of performances

History in your Game - ?

Best DM Advice?

A question for you archeology metallurgical, *and now forensic* experts out there...

Technicalities of running an online game

When characters loot the bodies of other characters

Relative Rarity of Precious Metals

City Sizes and Populations

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

Players with no Patience

As a DM, do you let PCs precisely "place" areas of effect for spells?

HELP! Japanese Setting - customs and traditions

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

Hey, DM, what should we do now?

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

Advice for DMing an "old school" game

History in your Game - ?

(Monster Encounter) in alphabetical order...(contribute!)

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

History in your Game - ?

lazy DM looking for maps

History in your Game - ?

Need advice-getting rid of a player

Tactics class. Begin now. 

Storage, Care and Feeding of your Combat mat (tm)

History in your Game - ?

Background questions for PCs

How vivid is the violence in your game?

Is it harder to be a DM in a high-level campaign?

Problem - As a DM, What Would You Do?

The DM's Province

What monsters look like

How does magic and psionics work in your world?

DM's - What rolls do you make for your players?

All NPCs have attitude.

Where are you getting your adventures?

[3.5/3.0] Collaborative Effort: Collection of Round-by-Round Monster Tactics

[3.5] Revised Spell List Sheets in Word Format

How Do You Curb Table Talk?

[OT] Classical Music

What is XP?

Language Flavor

Advice for my wife's first adventure?

In-game Age

How tough should a DM be?

I am a bad Combat DM

History in your Game - India and Asia

Burnt out GMs

History in your Game - Smiths and Smithing

History in your Game - Alchemy

How Do Your Villains Escape?

Prestige Class Rules should be for players only

What class is your villian?

History in your Game - Horses

Player that can only play once a month

[Poll]Gaming groups: friends or all business?

Need advice: DMing for the first time in a looooong time

Need help/advice on Group frustration...

Free Will and Choices

History in your Game - Archers

Just make it up

Improvisation tips?

Are you playing the type of game you want?

Best Class for a solo player campaign

Fightin' 101

Travelling

History in your Game - Torture, Martyrs and Witches

[Poll]DMs: Do you use PrC's and Templates?

How do you build your campaign worlds?

What kind of encounters would you prepare for 8 first level PCs?

Stupid player decisions + bad dice rolls = dead PC

History in your Game - Guilds and Trade

Gaming Families

What's your favorite method of on-line play?

Are new gamers always shy?

History in your Game - Food; From Farm to Table

Advice on Commune

Are your players into your campaign?

So I'm DMing a bunch of stewardesses...

[Poll]DMs, do you use the different combat options?

In-Game Justifications for Edition Conversions

Moral Dilemma - What should I do?

History in your Game - Travel

The End is the Beginning

Using dreams to influence character's roleplaying of alignment

No Common Tongue

History in your Game - Mummies

darkvision & black puddings

PCs who kill everyone that attacks them

Frustrated DM...

History in your Game - ?

Bad prepared Dungeon Masters!!!

Three Levels of Play

Party Treasure: How Do You Divvy?

Need some DMing advice - trying to avoid the railroad

Poll : Do you allow godless clerics?

Help me with Medieval Medicinal Knowledge of the Four Humours

Good v. Good

Spartan Training


[highlight]Bit of a gap from thread number 69912 thru 88857 . . .[/highlight]


MinMaxing as a DM or how to be a lazy DM and still have success


[highlight]Bit of a gap from thread number 88857 thru present . . .[/highlight]


D & D Dungeon Tiles - Photos

Castle Maps


_________________________

Collected History in your Game Thread -
---------------------

(monday) history in your game "barbarous folk/Genghis Khan/National Geogrphic/More Genghis, and the Mongols influence till 1300"

(monday) history in your game "Greek/Internet ancient history sourcebook/law"

(monday) history in your game "islamic cultures/medieval sourcebook on islam/coins form islamic countries/(added math and map links)"

(monday) history in your game "everyday jobs, guilds (again, because it ties in) and a bit on Tolkein"

(monday) history in your game "animals- and a bit on naming"

(monday) history in your game "a few tidbits about astronomy back in the day/ancient astronomy all over the world/astronomical observation broken down by place and time/japanese astronomy in Kinki"

(monday) history in your game "today: average stuff. household goods, church things/womens fashions, circa william the conqueror"

(monday) history in your game "the bard-ish life/European Medieval and Renaissance music/gregorian chant"

(monday) history in your game "regional differences/medieval Serbia/medieval Ireland"

(monday) history in your game "scotland - Historic find"

(monday) history in your game "letters and journal entries from explorers and culture clashes today"

(monday) history in your game "baths and sewers/environmental timeline/sewage/bedrooms, bathing and indoor plumbing"

(monday) history in your game "architecture/castle terminology/architecture gallery"

(monday) history in your game "mythology, heroes and legends/irish legends and myths/german changelings/german heroes"

(monday) history in your game "boats in different priods/institute of nautical archeology"

(monday) history in your game "religious stuff/unusual religious practices"

(monday) history in your game "demons/devils and demons in illuminated manuscripts/7 deadly sins/Names of 72 demons"

(monday) history in your game "free time/tower of london/dice, and cheating at dice, circa 1550"

(monday) history in your game "making of a manuscript book/printed book/medieval manuscript manual/view from workshoppers"

(monday) history in your game "pirate nest/castle floorplans/encyclopedia mythica"

(monday) history in your game "mummies baby/ice mummies, desert, egyptian, bog/egyptian mummies (silly games)"

(monday) history in your game "travel/a fransciscan heads east/marco polo/ibn battuta on ibn battuta"

(monday) history in your game "dinner at the inn, or the castle, or on the road"

(monday) history in your game "guilds, trading..."

(monday) history in your game "torture, martyrs and witches-with other dinner conversation"

(monday) history in your game "archers run amok in this game"

(monday) history in your game "this week: horses!"

(monday) history in your game "here is a rambling sidelong glance at alchemy"

(monday) history in your game "smiths, and stuff from the smith"

(monday) history in your game "india"

(monday) history in your game "wonders/armouries/archery"

(monday) history in your game "anasazi reservoir/japanese polearms/chinese polearms/the staff-sling"

(monday) history in your game "the paston letters/daily life in china"

(monday) history in your game "code of chivalry/samurai creed/bayeux tapestry, and the battle of hastings/the scots in panama!"

(monday) history in your game "town of Gurna/korean"

(monday) history in your game "medieval toilets/norman poop/mounted knight vocabulary"

(monday) history in your game "tinker gnomes, longitude and OLD machines/artifact/mead and sex/medieval women"

(monday) history in your game "medieval musical instruments/sword and buckler instructions/The Mysterious Fate of the Great Library of Alexandria/salamina"

(monday) history in your game "journal of western martial arts/history of the quarterstaff/non-oriental monk info)"

(monday) history in your game "vikings"

(monday) history in your game "roman empire/hun info/knighthood, chivalry"

(monday) history in your game "intrigue with romulus/dangerous driving"

(monday) history in your game "earliest writing?/siege stuff/food in 1518/healthcare"

(monday) history in your game "cannibalistic ancestors?/following the sun/great wall/moses"

(monday) history in your game "nine oldest swords/more on the slavegirl/slavery of the time/hadrian's wall"

(monday) history in your game "reciept found for slave girl/need a pilgimage?/maya and drought"
____________________

And here is the mother of all useful idea threads -

*1000 non-RPG websites for RPG ideas™*

DMs should find the shared experiences being given as feedback in the following three threads helpful.  I urge everyone to add their own to the threads by answering the informal polls and questions they contain...

Survey #1 - Everyone, Tell us about your games, please!

Survey #2 - The DM's Percentage

Survey #3 - The Gaming Ideal

If a question comes to mind while reading one of these past threads, don't be afraid to ask it!  Some of the best discussions on the EN Boards are the ones that are revisited after a period of time and digestion...

(Bookmark this thread now for future reading!)


----------



## Mark

Browse *All Threads* or just threads on ...
*META (Includes DM/Player Problems)*,
*Creating (Includes Home Brewing)*, or
*Running the Game (Includes Creatures/NPCs/Villains and Tactics)*

Threads on *META (Includes DM/Player Problems)*

How do I get more roleplaying out of my Players?

Did I make a bad DM decision?

Best Gaming room and Game table setups!

Poll (sort of): Playing in character vs not

Everything I Ever Learned About DMing I Learned From Comic Books

[Poll] Which Classes does your Group play?

stupidity and monte haul gaming

[Poll] What unusual PC races has your group played ?

Groups who want old school dungeon crawls. Good or Bad?

RPG Mood Music

What has most influenced your conception of fantasy?

Campaign Expectations.

Duo-DMing

It finally happened... (problem player)

Campaign websites, share your ideas

(player problem)What do YOU do...

when a player does not make it...

Is this DM bs or is it not?

Is it Dungeon Master or Game Master?

[OT] Standard Pronunciation Characters Font Needed

Character Death from DM perspective

How do I go about writing down my campaign info?

Role playing and social skills

Player abusing the rules? [long]

What to do when the character's ability scores exceeds the limit?

Do you believe in Luck?

DM out of line? y/n why

[ot rant] a player who annoys me to the point of psychotic thoughts

PC Death = Campaign Death?

Campaign Websites???

DMPCs, anyone?

Playing two characters

Seeking More Good D&D Music

What To Do With Silly, Power-Mongering Players

Is it harder to go from DM to character?

[POLL]Do you, as DM, fudge die rolls?

Tracking Campaign Activity

How many players/characters in your campaign

Challenge me - Mood Music

[POLL]How often does your gaming group meet?

Odd Peeves (player problems)

Problem with Cry baby player

Rules Lawyers, how do you deal with them?

Neutrality Bites

How to break old school Monty Haul players?

Am I the only one who is depressed by other campaign websites?

I could use some advice (DM Problem)

Q:What kind of cardstock good for counters?

PCs lack of respect for the 'caste' system of your typical fantasy society

players making useless characters

My PCs lack charisma...

Fan Site Legalities

[POLL]Players reading DM-only material

[POLL]who always take charge in your group?

Any dms running games online?

DM anger managment tricks, got any?

Bad DM stories

Message board game

player who rants about everything!

I'd like some Opinions please (DM problem)

Need help with EPS (Extreme Player Stupidity)

Players playing 2 or more characters

What would you change about your gaming group?

Converting old players to 3E

WHY!! why do they toss my miniatures around?

Narrow-minded hypocrite (Player problem)

How to make Players trust you (The DM/GM)?

[POLL] Game Night is canceled, What do you do?

Nobody takes charge...what to do?

Need dark, gothic-feel music

[GM's] How much should you play?

Campaign Websites ... Ideas?

when the DM is in fact wrong

[Rant] My DM is crazy

Adventure font???

[POLL]Dungeon Master or Dragon Master?

Question for Veteran DMs (Longest Campaign)

Dm Suicide!!!

Problem Player

(OT) I need fonts!

Music to "role" by

Playing with No DM - is Collaborative play viable?

DM on a Budget Wants to Spice Up His Game

Note passing

How infrequently is too infrequently?

I'm hearing rumblings...(disgruntled players)

[POLL]Laptops at the gaming table

Help make my DM see the light...

Advice for a DM

Blasted ROLE-PLAYERS!!!

DnD Background Music Revisited - OA Edition

Did I overreact?

What's a Dm to do...

Troublesome Players?

HELP! DM/Player Issues

Advice needed on DM-player conflict (long)

-------------- through 04-25-2002 -------------------------------

Future updates gleaned from *All Threads* (First Post)


----------



## Mark

Browse *All Threads* or just threads on ...
*META (Includes DM/Player Problems)*,
*Creating (Includes Home Brewing)*, or
*Running the Game (Includes Creatures/NPCs/Villains and Tactics)*

Threads on *Creating (Includes Home Brewing)*

Opinions: What makes a good adventure?

Are CRs redundant?

I need more planes!!!

D&D Races: Evolution in Action...

Invention rules

Orcs in d&d vs LOTR

Campaign ideas. Big or Little?

PHB gods

[Creatures] Dark Crystal and D&D

[quasi-OT] Bronze/Iron Age info?

Questions. Need some help populating my dungeon

Wizards, Sorcerors, and Mages Oh MY! (Wizard names)

Floor Plans

Availability of Mithril

Layouts of old sailing ships

A Question on old myths

The Bible--Wars, Culture, Faith, and Inspiration

The Sub-Continent and Culture of India

Why don't spawning undead take over the world?

What do you want in your Wizard's Tower?

How Sword Making works...

Chariots....whose used them and what do you think?

Smugglers with Bags of Holding

Poll: Most popular ranged weapons in your game

Do you think they'd take him serious? (Villain creation)

Undead recommendation

What makes the best Ranged Attacker?

Campaign flavor

Biggest baddest WHAT in the land?

[POLL]What's your favorite monster?

How MYTHIC are your bad guys?

Least Belivable aspect of D&D?

How do you make your villians scary?

[POLL]Random ENcounters

Deitieless Religions?

What do you call that bit where the priests live?

{Dungeoncraft] Campaign Question/Ideas

What spells would you use the Persistent Spell Feat on?

Setting Idea: Water Planet

What do YOU do with sorcerors?

Druids, 'Keepin it Real'

Homebrewers, where do you borrow from?

The Ranger as... Urban Thug?

What would you like to see more in an adventure?

Eco-Terrorists

DMs: How Do You Handle Your City Streets?

Party Names

own race as favored enemy = evil?

Anyone's campaign NOT focused on fighting the forces of evil?

One player adventure opinion needed

Cures for Vampirism: Help!

Ultimate 10th level Wizard?

[Poll] Bad PC ideas

The Great Unholy Sword Debate

Do you have evil PCs in your campaign(s)?

Need to spice up a campaign

Hey its a new poll! Do you allow monks in your campaign?

Which class doesn't fit into YOUR fantasy campaign?

Which PHB race doesn't fit into YOUR fantasy campaign?

Do you allow druids in your campaign?

Do you allow the detect (alignment) spells in your campaign?

What Ability Score Generation Method do you use?

River travel.

Name this pair of Axes!

"Different" Magic Items

Psionics?

"Themed" campaigns

Speaking of firearms, does anyone use them in their game?

story or world campaigns

[POLL]Do you allow evil chars?

(OT) Castle Plans

Campaign Setting Pros & Cons

[D&D] Guns and Ammo

Do armies in your campaign go around raping, pillaging, and plundering?

The most terrifying place to have a battle

Garments for a young nobleman?

A different model of adventure writing?

Mundane magic item that became a lifesaver.

How big is your campaign world? How many people? What type of terrain?

Body Modification (specifically implants) in fantasy gaming

A combined fantasy and modern setting?

Help me develop a quest to stop a serial killer!

HELP - Kingdom Building

Castles

Worshipping an ideal

DM/GMs- Most memorable Villians/Anagontists you've created

Ideas for adventuring in a temple of Good?

Calender Makers for D&D Worlds

Please help. Best spell selection for sorc arcan trickster?

Where to find puzzles for dungeons?

Learning to do DM type things

Decorating help for evil Necromancer

Plate Armor - It isn't really that heavy!

How do you fit monks into Occidental campaigns?

City based adventure setting?

Why no life extending magic???

Empires, Trade, and Gold!

Enchanted Castles!

Help with ideas for a curse?

D&D and Drugs 

What's your favorite scam?

Tough Puzzle/Combat Situation for the Party

What Should a Large City Have?

Prestige Classes and Worldbuilding

Magical wood

Paladin Codes of Conduct Samples Please

Wizard or Sorcerer Spells as an Extension of Personality

I'm working on a dungeon GoD, but I got some questions

Brain dead, need Campaign Idea

Mythic Greece campaign setting

encounter in a city

Allow an evil cleric and other evil characters??

How do you portray evil Humanoids?

Are Prestige Classes Really Necessary?

Where to go to get Oriential Names...

Do you base your fantasy names on real-world language?

Is Animating Dead Evil?

Maps

If I eliminated the cleric class...

Characters with NPC classes...

[POLL]Your favourite 'real world' Pantheons/Mythologies

[OT, Wierdness] Name/Title Generator

(5KD) Help! First session and I'm unprepared!

[POLL]DMs: how do you integrate familiars into the game?

Real world myths and legends: Who's Epic Level?

Rod of Wonder: Suggestions for additional effects

Giving the PC's a country

[OT] Medieval Special Ops

How to tell when you have an ungrateful crybaby as a PC!

Theocracy vs. Magocracy: who would win?

How do you differentiate Gnomes from Dwarves and Halflings?

Critical Miss Chart

[POLL]DMs - premade or homemade modules?

Where do you draw the line for ECLs?

I need some help locking the tower

Children of the Wild Shape

[POLL]What Color are Kobold Eggs

Great class combos?

Can DnD ever approximate the heroic literature?

Do undead heal naturally?

Where does arcane magic come from?

Needed: Villain manerism/idiom/quote

[POLL]DMs: Do you alter gaming material before using it?

Moral quandry (Alignment question of a sort)

Cool Encounter Areas

The heavy burden of money

The Well-Tempered Plot Device

Need a name for BIG monsters

PAGING ALL MERCHANTS! How do you protect your wares?

[POLL]Biblical-era Middle-East setting

PAGING ALL SLAVERS! How much do you sell your slaves for?

Need help getting riddles for a riddle contest

Monsters and Humanoid Races!

When did the archetype of wizards wanting to become god come about?

Young NPCs and NPC Class/PC Class levels

Please make my Druid interesting

Do you use material spell components?

Centaur Paladin and Special Mount

Building cost?

Traps (Esp. Ancient Traps)

Monsters, Women, Glory, and Gold!

What's Your Monster Palette?

Legendary Animals?

Name days?

Mythic Hybridity in Fantasy

The SHARK OGRE

The SHARK ORC

The SHARK HOBGOBLIN

GM tool: Moon Phase

(Greek/demi-human)Gods in Deities&Demi-gods

Colors of Magic

What PC/NPC races have you created or modified?

City-States and their towns/villages

Looking for advice on a setting

Fiendish nomenclature question, and 3eMM rant...

Any cool Greek sayings/battle cries?

A kingdon without magic can survive in a war against a magical one?

[HELP] Flex your DM muscle and help me out.

Any advice for the newly evil?

Greeks? Egyptians?

Worship and D&DG

Need Ideas for Tomorrow's Game

Uncommon familiars

[POLL]What type of Pantheons do you use?

Creative curses

How much does a Kobold weigh?

Creating A Homebrew Setting

Army size?

D20 Mass Combat

Viking swords and durability

[OT?] Giant ant colony conquers Europe!

[POLL]On average, what level is your PC when the campaign ends and you roll up a new PC?

Mmmmm Kobolds

Three feet of hewn stone, who can break it?

Idea For A Villiage/Town. Is it evil?

[POLL]How do you use Adepts in your game?

Babylonian/Judeo-Christian Mythology

Why would a "modern" fantasy world with firearms still have swords and plate mail?

Traits and Disadvanrages

campaign design help needed

How much tweaking do you do in your world?

(advice) how should a newbie DM start DMing?

-------------- through 04-25-2002 -------------------------------

Future updates gleaned from *All Threads* (First Post)


----------



## Mark

Browse *All Threads* or just threads on ...
*META (Includes DM/Player Problems)*,
*Creating (Includes Home Brewing)*, or
*Running the Game (Includes Creatures/NPCs/Villains and Tactics)*

Threads on *Running the Game (Includes Creatures/NPCs/Villains and Tactics)*

Combat Reports on the Best 3rd Lvl Spells

DMs: What emotions do you stir up?

Your character does WHAT?!!!

DnD and epic high fantasy

How do you guys introduce material from the class books?

How do you deal with Roleplaying XP?

Never Deal with a Dragon

What dragon is a realistic challenge?

Counterspelling. How often do you use it in your campaign?

Advice needed: Mystery adventures

Low level parties and dungeon encounters

The best class for new players?

Winging It!

Player challenges

Whats the best way to end a campain?

How do you get the players involved in the story?

To kill or not to kill (the party.) That is the question!

Wondering the opinion of the board on this matter.... (Casting Defensively)

Grabbing Your Players' Attenion and Keeping It- How to do it?

[DMing style] Semi-freeform??

How do i make life more interesting for the Sorcerer?

Comedy in D&D, good or bad?

Critical Hits

Open Ended Choices for Players

FF Tactics DnD Campaign Setting 

Best way to start for new players/DM?

Easy DMs Anonymous

What levels do you most enjoy playing?

Symptoms of Lycanthropy?

How to hide a spellbook

[BADD] A clinic for DMing Dragons- long

What are your party's combat tactics?

[ot] Kobold Tactics from Hell

Good tactics to employ?

what to do about scrying?

Timetravel for characters...

I didnt let a PC die

Uber-nasty kobold tactics?

Evil with morals?

CLERICS, how do your players play them ?

PALADINS, how do your players play them ?

Interesting dilema with alignment

Epic Battles

battle tactics

Do you like playing in towns?

DM Monster Battle Decisions

DMs -- Don't you love it when a plan comes together!?

Giant defense

Can good characters let evil characters die?

How to I scare my group?

Green Dragon Going to War VS 15th level Party: Advice?

Is this good or bad? 1st level party ALREADY has a stronghold...

SUNRODS - Hot Or Not??

Inexperienced DM vs. MIN/MAX druid

negative consequences - need advice

Summoned Monsters Galore

Is this going overboard? (Magic per level)

(DMs) How do you handle overland movement in your campaigns?

What makes a paladin fall?

Anti Scry Ideas needed...

How does a rogue fight the Undead?

Deck of Many Things... ever try to sell one?

I killed my entire group

What's the EL when no combat is involved?

The Whole Party May Perish!!

High level 3e magic item purchasing... when does enough become too much?

Buying and Selling of Gems & Jewelry

Paladin without a Code of Conduct

How to get long battles?

Do you let players buy Magic items?

Psionics Attacks

BADD- evaluate my dragon DM'ing? (KotSQ, Glacier Season module SPOILERS)

[BADD] How would a Dragon MOVE its hoard?

Big monster vs. Building: Need some help here. (KotSQ SPOILERS)

Carrying weapons

The Oddest Thing You've Done As A DM When Running A Game

Limitations of Teleport

2 simple questions (running)

[POLL]Taking and giving damage...

Identifying Magic Items

Giving character magic items

Kill All the Hostages! (We'll bring them back...)

Dealing with raising the dead

I just made a mistake – giving away powerful items

Adventuring group lineup - Feedback please!!

Problem: want PCs to train, no money

Broken Paladin's Code Help

Help DnD 12 year old DM

[Advice Needed] Speeding Up Battle

Under vs. Over estimating Party Power...

Tailoring treasure to the party

Age penalties for PCs... ever make an aged character?

Level Spread in Your Party?

What if Raise Dead/Ressurection was an evil spell...

So what do you do with a paladin that...

What's Your Biggest Failing as a DM

What are your strengths as a DM?

What are the advantages of a high Con for mage?

Monte Haul Campaigns

A valuable GMing lesson I learned last night

New Campaign Started...check out the PC's

Search skill useful for a rogue?

Allignment Problems in my Campaign: Chaotic Neutral or just Annoying...

Over Crowded Party

D&D Session Without Combat

1 charisma

describing HP

[POLL]Best race overall for a fighter

Detect Evil question

Point buy vs. rolling

What is the most interesting way you have used a monster?

My players seem unable to kill my bad guy...

How much gold can a backpack carry before tearing or to heavy to carry?

[POLL]What is considered ok for paladins in your game?

[POLL]How do you envision bards?

Why should it matter what order you gain your abilities in?

DM needs advice (player death eminent)

Effects of Death

D&D Kills Group Cooperation?

NPC levels...

Best multiclass for a rogue?

Need magical travel suggestions

Specific Paladin Question

Discovering messages/notes/etc.

More for Perform

Golems as Characters?

Sense Motive DC's in combat

Should the DM foster Party Conflict?

How do you handle Dead Players Equipment

what ring to forge?

What spells exist for nations to use?

Question about Wizards spells

Tips on DM'ng high level campaigns

What Spells does your wizard memorize?

Sorcerer Spell selection

Pitched battle of armies

Help ! How can I challenge the Druid ?...

My PC transcends the bounds of "class" - Help!

[POLL]Is character alignment essential to the D&D experience?

Could a party of Clerics survive?

"And for an extra twenty thousand, we'll make sure he *stays* dead."

[POLL]Which is better, Enchanter or a Telepath?

How to get players more involved in the game

Demon dying to fast

How to describe combat with large size discrepancy?

How to Twist Plots

Characters with attribute penalties

How many Divinations is too many?

Humour in a DnD campaign

Compelling Encounters!

Question - How to run a psionics campaign ...

3 Sure-Fire Ways to Run A Successful Horror Adventure!

What do your heroes do when they're not adventuring?

Half of Party Captured, what's a DM to do?

Any tips for improving low CR monsters against high-level PC's

To Multi-Class or not to Multi-Class

Found a solution to torturing PCs

7th lvl Party vs. Beholder

First thing out of an "Awakened" mouth...

What do people buy with thier gold?

Ever have party members start fighting each other while fighting enemies?

Stupid characters...

Help with Monk tactics.

[POLL]Favorite Battling strategy

Alignment used as crutch...

Your Favorite 5th Level Acane Spell???

Hi...oh, I forgot, a question about Amnesia

Are Rogues Useless?

A CON of 5!

Same class party

-------------- through 04-25-2002 -------------------------------

Future updates gleaned from *All Threads* (First Post)


----------



## Steverooo

*5 minute adventures?*

This is geared towards Sci-Fi, but might be useful to some:

http://www.anch_stevec.crosswinds.net/5-minute.htm


----------



## Decamber

Thanks Mark. I'm going to print the tips and put me in my Johnn Four-ish DM binder!


----------



## DerianCypher

Mark, you have way to much time on your hands


----------



## Hand of Evil

Did you note how many of those threads had activity after this post!


----------



## alsih2o

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48496&highlight=monday+history+game

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=47722&highlight=monday+history+game

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46158&highlight=monday+history+game

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44414&highlight=history+game

 history goodness


----------



## The Forsaken One

Great thread this! Just plain AWSOME! i spend my last few hours reading this and it's really nice to read through. Even picking some stuff up on the way! 

Thanks m8! Great!


----------



## Citizen Mane

Speeding up play in dungeons

I found people's responses to my questions/problems wicked helpful in this one, so...

Best,
tKL


----------



## haiiro

I don't have any links to add at the moment, but this thread is a great idea -- thanks, Mark.


----------



## JoeGKushner

The real question is when will Mark make a GM Companion?

I mean John For already got the GM Essential NPC book out (eagerly awaiting the next one) so it's time for Mark to get the big book out.


----------



## CaptainCalico

*wow!*

Jackpot!! Thanks Mark!


----------



## Quickbeam

Have mercy, Mark...what got into you?!?  Don't get me wrong -- I certainly appreciate your generous devotion of time in compliling this list.  But what prompted this altruism?  You know what?  I don't even care,  Thanks for just being you and looking out for us, brother!!

See you in July.


----------



## JoeGKushner

I think that Mark should follow Johnn For and compile, and credit of course, and revise and edit, all of this information into a pdf and then a print book.

It would make for some very interesting reading in a collected feature.


----------



## alsih2o

soooooooooooooooooooooo useful


----------



## Quickbeam

Just another handy little *BUMP* to keep this thread going.


----------



## johnsemlak

Oh man, looks very useful

I need to get on a fast computer so I can check them out


----------



## KnowTheToe

Mark said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sounds more like a project for EN World/EN Publishing to me...  *




coughLAZYcough


----------



## Dog Soldier

I don't have anything that needs to bee added to the list or and suggestions...but..  
Down, Forward, Punch. *BUMPDOUKEN!*


----------



## Dog Soldier

Tactics class. Begin now. 
Seens to be some good info, ideas, and advice in here.


----------



## William Ronald

Well done, Mark.  

I think it might be wise to add a link to the upcoming 3.5 conversion document when it comes out.

By the way, why the new Avatar?


----------



## Zogg

Can you rename this "The Quintessential DM Advice Thread" or something like that - it would help better identify what the thread actually is. 

Thanks for the post, btw.


----------



## sircaren

Here's one to add Mark:

Background questions for PCs

BTW great idea, thanks for the thread


----------



## Hand of Evil

I am a bad Combat DM

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59446


----------



## CaptainCalico

*bump + plea*

Anyone know where I could get some guidance using Campaign Suite? It LOOKS super neat - but I cannot figure out how to use most of the features and the help files and company site are not much help at all.


----------



## Treebore

Just wanted to thank you for this thread. Thank you, Mark.


----------



## Liolel

First a big Bump. And also another link

Creating adventures


----------



## Voobaha

Aw, what the hell.  

BUMP


----------



## Emirikol

You're all welcome to come join the RPGA Living Greyhawk DM's discussion group at:

www.yahoogroups.com/group/lgdms


----------



## MerakSpielman

This deserves another shot at the front page...


----------



## Mark

Updated! 

If some threads appear to be in the wrong category, please let me know so I can move them.  It is possible that some are borderline and could be placed in more than one category, feel free to mention that and the reasoning behind it.  Thanks!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion

*me dusts off the old thread and examines it*  yep... it's high time we brought this baby out of storage.

BA-DA-BUMP!


----------



## Mark

Hundreds of old links added to the tally and more to come when I get bored or someone else picks up where I left off (just check the date in the first post!)


----------



## Shadeus

Wow, nice Mark.  Thanks for updating this.


----------



## Mark

Shadeus said:
			
		

> Wow, nice Mark.  Thanks for updating this.




Glad to do it.  Long way to go before it is finished, though...


----------



## alsih2o

how much have you been drinking old man? this kind of community service usually follows a real bender....


----------



## Mark

alsih2o said:
			
		

> how much have you been drinking old man? this kind of community service usually follows a real bender....




Dry for months...


----------



## alsih2o

Mark said:
			
		

> Dry for months...




 really? good for oyu if that is where you wanna be.

 how is the smoking? does the evil tobacco weed still hold you in it's sway?


----------



## Mark

alsih2o said:
			
		

> really? good for oyu if that is where you wanna be.
> 
> how is the smoking? does the evil tobacco weed still hold you in it's sway?




_I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition..._


----------



## alsih2o

Mark said:
			
		

> _I didn't expect the Spanish Inquisition..._




 too easy....


----------



## der_kluge

Wow, the link to this thread is really the only link anyone needs.
And I'm honored, one of my threads is in there (about musical references).  Couple of posts I never responded to, after reading it again.  Tempted to pull it out of retirement.


----------



## Mark

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Wow, the link to this thread is really the only link anyone needs.
> And I'm honored, one of my threads is in there (about musical references).  Couple of posts I never responded to, after reading it again.  Tempted to pull it out of retirement.




Excellent!  There's nothing wrong with reviving a thread that is pertinent to a situation unless you are hoping for completely fresh input on a subject.


----------



## jgbrowning

Very nice!

joe b.


----------



## Eosin the Red

Holy smokes this thread is a treasure trove of good stuff. I just spent more than an hour rumaging through threads I never saw the first time around.

Thanks.


----------



## Mark

It's amazing how much interesting reading is lurking in the depths of EN World.  I'm hoping some of the original thread starters pop back and post how they resolved various situations and problems they may have had.  And, of course, I hope everyone bookmarks the big DMing Advice thread for future reading enjoyment...


----------



## Mark

Added a few more threads...


----------



## Mark

Looking for suggested thread additions.

I try to include threads that are at least ten posts long but make exceptions for those that are of a fairly unique or unusual nature.

I avoid threads that are simply plug fests for one or more publisher since those tend to be overly dominated by the skewed opinions of fanboys. 

Please add your suggestions so I can update the links.

Thanks!


----------



## Eosin the Red

Any ideas on how we can make the list more managable? The categories are too long to be effective....I know that my vision blurs about 1/3 of the way down the list.

PS - It is still book marked and used   I don't know how long it took you too assemble but will assume that re-indexing somehow would be a chore that would take some real time.


----------



## Mark

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Any ideas on how we can make the list more managable? The categories are too long to be effective....I know that my vision blurs about 1/3 of the way down the list.
> 
> PS - It is still book marked and used   I don't know how long it took you too assemble but will assume that re-indexing somehow would be a chore that would take some real time.




Glance over the first section and give me five names for good subcategories, even if some don't fit.  Maybe the next person that comes along can quote the first section post and begin dividing them up into your suggested subcategories?


----------



## masque

Mark said:
			
		

> Glance over the first section and give me five names for good subcategories, even if some don't fit.  Maybe the next person that comes along can quote the first section post and begin dividing them up into your suggested subcategories?




Well, ones that jump out at me include Play Style/DMing Style, Monsters & Monster Tactics (BADD as major subcategory), Worldbuilding/Dungeoncraft (Adventure Building as a subcategory?), House Rules, Character Design/Tweaking, Group Dynamics (with Problem Players as a major subgroup), Fluffy Details (for such threads as Garments for a young nobleman?, though this might fit more under Worldbuilding), Rules, Miscellaneous/Other/Not Sure Where This Thread Goes...

I'm tapped out.  That was a lot more than five subcategories.  If these ideas are decent, I can start sorting.


----------



## Acid_crash

Suggestion: Sticky this Thread so it doesn't get lost in the archives.  This thread is a great thread and one that everyone could benefit from.


----------



## Mark

Good stuff, masque. 

Anyone else want to pick up the ball and run a bit further with it?

Acid_Crash, I doubt they'll sticky it.  You should probably just bookmark it in a good place (as should others, too!)


----------



## der_kluge

*cracks knuckles*

Lots of new blood on ENworld nowadays, and it's been almost a year since the last post in here.  So, have a little bumpage.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Bump indeed.

What a great thread!


----------



## spidertrag

thought i'd give it a _'single'_ bump


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, I find something awesome every day here...


----------



## Mark

I think this will need revamping and serious updating but I am going to hand it off to one of my undernyms...


----------



## Clueless

Every god in D&D.... ever thread - links to a very through catalogue of DM deity material


----------



## William Ronald

*A few links to consider*

Here are some relative recent threads to consider adding to the list. They cover a wide range of topics.  Enjoy!

Mundane Treasure Items 
Tactics on Vampires 
Small Parties 
Looking for info on medieval warfare 
Campaign creation advice and tools 20 Essential Monsters 
Cheating and D&D 
Cleaning a Battlemat 
Layouts for Castles and Cities 
Styx 
Languages and the multiverse 
What Goes Well with Goblins 
Working on a City Template 
Nymphs, Centaurs, and Other Fey Creatures 
D&D stats for the Wizard of Oz 
Program for mapping 3-D battles 
[History]Knightly Orders 
Settings -- Best sources for a Dark Ages game 
Thousand Year Dream:  
GMs: 2D Tiles and props -- Which are any good? 
Why does magic work the way it works?:  
China's Grat Armada -- National Geographic Article a Great Idea for a Campaign:  
Settings -- A pseudo scientific explanation of magic 
Campaign set in the Late Stone Age/Early Bronze Age 
Defending an Evil Fortress from PC Marauders: 
How Not to Railroad 
Apocalyptic Events, Super Volcano''s and Gravity 
Effect of axial tilt on a planet 
Settings -- Planetary physics -- Two orbitally locked moons 
Looking for city maps


----------



## William Ronald

It might be worthwhile to add The Common Commoner  to the list of threads on the first page.


----------



## Olaf the Stout

I think this thread needs another bump so that some new people can add it to their bookmarks.  So much useful information here.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## (Psi)SeveredHead

I used the download thread feature instead. Bookmarks are better, but for some reason some threads "vanish" from the bookmark - when you attempt to get the thread again through the bookmark, it's another thread! I think the recent boards problem is the culprit.

Oh yeah. Bump.


----------



## Mark CMG

(Psi)SeveredHead said:
			
		

> I used the download thread feature instead. Bookmarks are better, but for some reason some threads "vanish" from the bookmark - when you attempt to get the thread again through the bookmark, it's another thread! I think the recent boards problem is the culprit.





Could be some of the links to it are older ones?


----------



## Noumenon

I've been working my way through the threads in this list.  But the site redesign seems to have broken _all_ the links, which is a tragedy.  I don't spend much time here -- does anyone know an easy workaround that would let me see the old threads?


----------



## Mark

Those first four posts should all work, again.  I hope you are gleaning some good advice from the once and future DMs of EN World.


----------



## Noumenon

Unbelievable -- you just keep on giving.  Was that a lot of work?  It might be handy to know the method used if I run into other broken links.

I have been reading all this stuff as a player and it's gotten me so excited about DMing that my group is letting me take over.  My first session is on Thursday.


----------



## Mark

Cool.  It was a lot of little bits of work over a lot of little bits of time.  I think most links from the various incarnations of the boards can be adjusted by either adding /forum/ in the middle or changing /forums/ to /forum/  Glad to see this thread is still getting some use.


----------



## Noumenon

Thanks again.  I have used the trick of changing /messageboard to /forum three times already in threads people linked to.  Now how do you fix links like the one to Jamie Buck's NPC generator at http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...wdownloaddetails&lid=171&ttitle=NPC_Generator ?  The board thinks that link is "from the future."  I wonder if they know that their upgrade broke all kinds of old links?


----------



## Mark

You say the magic words . . .


Great Google-Lee Moogle-Lee!


----------



## Fenes

Link to another old DM advice thread in my Sig.


----------



## Mark

Fenes said:


> Link to another old DM advice thread in my Sig.





For those with sigs off -

MinMaxing as a DM or how to be a lazy DM and still have success


----------



## Mark

Added a couple of new ones -


D & D Dungeon Tiles - Photos

Castle Maps


Recommend others as you come across them, please.


----------



## Mark

I think it is about time to go through the General forum for the last couple of years and locate threads (edition-independent, as much as possible, please) that would do well to be added to this archival thread for DMs.  Please do assist me in this, especially if you are or have found this thread useful.  Thanks!


----------



## Noumenon

Testing 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241815-help-me-make-encounter-instigator.html


----------



## Noumenon

The easiest thing I can do is go through my subscribed threads in my profile and pick out my favorites.  That's why most of these threads have me posting in them.

Anyone else contributing, note that you can just copy and paste the URL in your address bar and the board will convert it to a thread title.  Using the "Linkback" button gives you the exact same URL, so why bother.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241815-help-me-make-encounter-instigator.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...3rd-edition-games-stolen-d-d-4th-edition.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...4692-monte-cooks-new-grapple-rule-my-own.html [3.5]

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/243779-funny-quotes-cannon-fodder.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-roc-run-way-i-want-snatch-spot-problems.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...elp-encounter-design-how-about-encounter.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/242266-magic-item-milestones-3-5-a.html

ENWorld -- Character Points III: Character Portrayal

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...what-best-goodman-dungeon-crawl-classics.html
OK, so they're not on sale any more and you'd have to go to piracy, but it's very hard to find recommendations for modules online.  

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...aizo-pdfs-buy-their-new-pdflove-discount.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...tive-level-till-you-gain-level-rule-work.html (about death penalties)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/35621-why-underwater.html (starts slow, but unique links)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/247273-visual-description-bulette.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...8-tricks-make-your-rpg-experience-better.html

I read huge chunks of your list when I discovered Enworld and found it very helpful, so I hope someone else likes some of these.

I could also go through my D&D notes text file and search for Enworld links, but some of those might be duplicates.


----------



## Mark

Noumenon said:


> I read huge chunks of your list when I discovered Enworld and found it very helpful, so I hope someone else likes some of these.
> 
> I could also go through my D&D notes text file and search for Enworld links, but some of those might be duplicates.





Thanks!  You rock! 

I think what I will do is go through some more pages, too, and add to what you have, then copy the text version of the titles into word (just to alphabetize to check for duplicates), then create a new section in the first post so that we can highlight all the more recent threads we are adding.

As said above, just copy and paste the url into your post and the board software will add its thread title for you.  So much easier than when this thread was begun.


----------



## Noumenon

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3r...otten-realms-long-distance-communication.html


----------



## JoeGKushner

Appendix N

Where I look at various books and talk about some of the things they remind me to try to bring to my own game table.


----------



## Mark

JoeGKushner said:


> Appendix N
> 
> Where I look at various books and talk about some of the things they remind me to try to bring to my own game table.






Good stuff, that,


----------



## weem

Hmm, one I did recently comes to mind...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...60-weem-s-dm-tips-rp-prompting-immersion.html


...good links here, I think I missed this thread.


----------



## JoeGKushner

Mark said:


> Good stuff, that,




High praise sir! Danks.


----------



## Mark CMG

Let's dust this off for GM's Day, particularly for those who are new to the boards and may not have seen it yet.  Be sure to bookmark it for future reading.  It's a wealth of great GMing advice!


----------



## Mark

Anyone having any trouble with any of the thread links?

Any new nominations for threads to add?  Best if they are fairly long, at least a couple dozen contributing posters, and free or fairly-free from dust ups.  Just looking for non-edition-specific GMing advice threads, please, if you'd like them added to the first post in this thread.


----------



## Mark CMG

Maybe it is time to add some new thread links to this beast?  Add them here and when they accumulate, I'll add them to the top posts. 

 Laptops at the table - http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...over-to-gaming&p=6316540&posted=1#post6316540


----------



## Mark CMG

Cheap fantasy minis! - www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?333919-Cheap-fantasy-minis!


----------

